

Stop finding primes, start finding patterns - mxms

Why do we award and search for large prime numbers, but do not instead analyze the ones we already have? What benefit does a seventeen-million digit prime number really do for us? We already have plenty of large primes..
======
wereHamster
<http://primes.utm.edu/notes/faq/why.html>

